

Rapid Hiring & Firing to Build the Best Teams - nirav
http://www.artima.com/forums/flat.jsp?forum=106&thread=281754

======
hackinthebochs
Paul English sounds like a huge douche.

>During interviews, I do tell people about this, and that they should not join
if they are risk-averse in their confidence about themselves.

Basically he's saying if you don't think you're smart enough to work for me,
don't bother. Instead of factually stating that 1 in 5 new hires will be let
go in X months, he flips it around on the candidate and turns it into a
challenge. It's a subtle psychological trick that is dishonest at best.

No one ever wants to talk about the ethics involved in treating people like
cogs in your money-making machine. If you want the absolute best people on
your team, provide a salary that will attract the best. Anything else is
simply using people as tools for your own self-interest.

~~~
nirav
I would not assume 'best' people are primarily motivated by salaries.

~~~
hackinthebochs
I depends on how big of an increment we're talking. If we're talking a
10k/year difference then other factors probably weight greater. But for more
significant amounts, I'm sure salary would be a primary motivation.

